# DEHORNING with a Callicrate smart bander (pic.)



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Have seen several post on what to do about dehorning older cows .
Three weeks ago I banded my Heifers I am keeping as you can see no blood...some do run around shaking there heads when you first turn out of squeeze chute...Some will need to have another band as they do break ...cost is $5 for 2 bands

must give a tentanus shot when you put bands on...I use a 7 way with Tentanus because in my area they need a black leg shot so it is easy


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Black cow in second picture ws dehorned last year same way


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

1st picture the horn is only hanging on by the hair on her head


----------



## vlnelke (Apr 20, 2012)

do you run into problems with the vet objecting or humane forces objecting?


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

vlnelke said:


> do you run into problems with the vet objecting or humane forces objecting?


To me this looks way less inhumane than cutting the horns out or the ordeal I went through trying to get my calves horns burnt off. And by far more humane than letting one hang themselves on their horns.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Lets see VET OBJECTING...I am the VET never had a vet on this farm in 16 years

as far as humane forces..the shaking head might last 5 minutes...but no blood and they do not even know when the horn does fall off...I feel it is the only way to do a big horn...even in rainy weather or fly season 




vlnelke said:


> do you run into problems with the vet objecting or humane forces objecting?


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

we've used the bander for that as well and it worked really good. those rubbers do get expensive though.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I have to do this soon with one of my heifers she has a funny horn that is growing down so I need to take it off, Hopefully it is as easy as banding the adult bulls was.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

just have to find the horns when they fall off because they play hell on a tractor tire when your bushhogging . My 560 had less than 10 hours on a new set of rear tires before i had to put a 6 inch boot and a new tube in a tire . They are a good bander have banded some 2-3 year old bulls with one (nuts) and no issues cutting them would have been hard on them as big as they were


----------



## Vicki (May 26, 2011)

can you post a link to the bander you use? what is the age limit on the cow you can use this on? would a 5 year old Dexter cow be to old? when the horn falls off is the hole into the sinus completely healed over?


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

I actually just read an article on this in the last couple of weeks. Planning on trying it this fall after the fly problem is gone. Here's a link to the article.

http://www.sprucegrovefarm.com/Band-dehorning Article 2009-07-01.pdf


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Vicki said:


> can you post a link to the bander you use? what is the age limit on the cow you can use this on? would a 5 year old Dexter cow be to old? when the horn falls off is the hole into the sinus completely healed over?


here is the link on the one I used The Callicrate Bander Product Features


I did it to a 6 year old....this is my 4th year doing this..but never seen the horn hanging there before why i decide to take a picture and post it

I think this bander will work on any cow and size horn

No HOLE in skull yes completely healed over no problem with flies why i took picture of the cow with the horn hanging so you could see the side that horn already fell off

only time I even saw blood was one cow knocked her horn off and it bleed a lot but stopped...do not run them thought a squeeze chute after you put banders on after just a week


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

the bander I use cost $2.50 a band two to a cow so yes it does get in your billfold plus if you have to put another one on....but to me it is better for the cow and the owner.....unless you take them off when young



I found a way to make the bands stay on better...put bander over horn and PULL AS HARD AS YOU CAN with band at base of horn...that makes the band real small and will go into the flesh at base of horn better...then racket it up tight to the horn.....if you just put bander on and tighten it up the band is still unstreched on the far size of bander and can slip up and off the horn


----------

